# Admin Security issue



## Intrezt (Jan 7, 2016)

My friend has a pc at his work that runs windows 8, they need to send pdf files through email, however he ran into an issues once he switched to windows 8.

He brings up pdffactory pro, while outlook runs in the background, once he finds the pdf he wants to email he clicks email button on pdf factory, this is where it's suppose to bring up a compose email in Outlook, but instead he gets an error saying "An error occurred in Windows (MAPISendMail failed). after this another message pops up saying to retry or switch to, in order to fix, this causes outlook to restart itself and then it will work.

So what I did was I set outlook to not run as admin and pdf factory to also not run as admin. once i do that he clicks send and brings up outlook and email sends. however this obviously causes issues in other programs that did not have issues before i took outlook off run as admin.

Does anyone know a fix for the pdf factory issue that won't conflict with other software that may use outlook? any ideas would be very appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What version of Outlook are they running? What version of PDF Factory?

Why not upgrade to Windows 8.1 or even Window 10?

What happens if you set both programs to run as administrator?


----------



## Intrezt (Jan 7, 2016)

They are running outlook 2013, pdf factory is i believe version 5. something it's basically the latest one. I've been reading the issue happens on windows 8 and 8.1 mainly. and they can't upgrade to 10 since some of their tools won't be compatible with 10 at their work yet. when they're both ran as administrator i get the same issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried what their KB article states?

Outlook 365 issues | FinePrint


----------

